# Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung



## Franky (4. November 2003)

Moin...

Nachdem das Thema "Spinnerbau" mal aktuell war und ich eh ein paar neue brauchte, habe ich mich mal hingesetzt und versucht den Bau zu dokumentieren...

Man braucht





Achse (0,8 * 100 mm), Drilling Gr. 4, Achskörper 4 g, 2,5 mm Metallperle, mittleren Gelenkköper, 2,5 mm Metallperle, kleinen Gelenkkörper, 2,5 mm Metallperle, 5 mm Gelenk und das Blatt (frz. Form, gehämmert, 38 mm)
All diese Materialien kosten genau 2,22 € (gerundet) - dazu später mehr!

An Werkzeug




kl. Seitenschneider zum Draht schneiden, kleine Rundzange für die untere "Öse" und eine Storchenschnabelzange zum eventuellen Halten/Biegen in Verbindung mit der Rundzange...

Schritt 1




Das Blatt wird in das Gelenk gelegt und auf die Achse gezogen. Das Blatt hängt dann nach "unten", Richtung späterer Drilling (logisch! )

Schritt 2




Perle Nummer 1 wird dahinter geschaltet...

SChritt 3




Dann der kleine Gelenkkörper... Noch ist es egal, wie rum!

SChritt 4




Wieder eine der Perlen

SChritt 5




Nun der mittlere Gelenkkörper. Das "breitere Stück" muß Richtung Drilling zeigen.

Schritt 6




Zu guter Letzt - die letze der 3 Perlen...

Schritt 7




Nun kommt der Achskörper... Die Rundung nach oben...

Schritt 8




Dann der Drilling...

Schritt 9




Nun wird es fummelig. Der Biegepunkt muss bestimmt werden! Damit da nichts in die Hose geht, sollte man "oben" um 7 - 10 mm "Luft" lassen, damit später genug "Material" (Achse) unter dem Achskörper zur Befestigung des Drillings verschwinden kann.

SChritt 10




"Pi mal Daumen" wird also unten eine solche offene Öhse in die Achse gebogen. Wer das noch nie gemacht hat, sollte vorher mit Blumendraht oder ähnlichem üben. Federstahldraht lässt sich zwar gut biegen, aber bevor man ihn verbiegt und eine teure Achse vergeigt... 

Schritt 11




Nun muss das überschüssige Stück Achse entfernt werden. Übrig bleiben muss gerade so viel, dass man den Achskörper darüber nach unten schieben kann. So kann später ganz einfach der Drilling gegen einen neuen, oder anderen Haken (Einzelhaken m. Twister) ausgetauscht werden.





So wird das gute Stück zuletzt aussehen - angelfertig!

Sicherlich wird der eine oder andere sagen, dass 2,22 € für einen Spinner ne Menge Kohle ist... Klar! Aber... 
Wenn dieser Spinner im Wasser nur halb so gut läuft, wie im Trockenen, bin ich mehr als zufrieden! Durch 3 Perlen und 2 Körper, die die Reibungspunkte minimieren, kommt durch den steigenden Radius der Gelenkkörper noch eine Unterstützung beim Aufbau des Wasserdrucks unter dem Blatt hinzu. Ausserdem hab ich so einen gewissen Abstand von Achskörper zu Gelenk gewinnen, der gewährleistet, dass Blatt und Drilling sich nicht in die Quere kommen können.

Hier noch einmal eben zum Vergleich: handelsüblicher Mepps Gr. 4 und meine Kopie:




VIEL Unterschied ist nicht, nur dass mir "meine" Bauteile hochwertiger erscheinen (Achse, Körper, Gelenk) als die beim "Fertigspinner". Ausserdem kommt es mir so vor, als wenn meine Kopie leichtgängiger und nicht so rauh läuft... Und das, obwohl "mein" Gelenk weniger Spiel hat, als das am Oginol...


----------



## Fitti (4. November 2003)

Da kann ich nur sagen #r


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. November 2003)

Klasse, einfach Klasse deine Fotoserie (gehört unbedingt ins Magazin).

Macht so richtig Lust auch mal wieder anzugreifen. 



> Sicherlich wird der eine oder andere sagen, dass 2,22 € für einen Spinner ne Menge Kohle ist...


 Nein, dazu ist das Teil viel zu schön geworden. #r Franky!


----------



## Jirko (4. November 2003)

eine hervorragende präsentation zum thema spinnereigenbau franky #6

zumal diese für jederman auch noch lückenlos ist und bestens von dir beschrieben wurde. respekt franky!


----------



## til (4. November 2003)

Deine Kopie läuft besser, weil du den besseren Bügel verwendest (weniger Spiel kann in dem Fall auch besser sein), so gut die Meppse sind, beim Bügel setzen sie immer noch auf die billigere und schlechtere Lösung. Auf die kleinen Zwischenperlen kannst du da, nach meinen Erfahrungen, getrost verzichten.
Was mir in diesem Fall am Original besser gefällt ist der Körper. Dieser wird meiner Meinung nach beim Spinnerdesign (auch und gerade von Mepps) meist sträflich vernachlässigt. Dafür werden auf dem rotierenden Blatt, wo man im Betrieb eh nix erkennen kann, die schönsten Schuppenmuster gemalt.
Hab sie zwar schon mal irgendwo hier gepostet, aber trotzdem:




Die drei waren sehr erfolgreich beim Spinnen auf Forellen, der Doppelspinner im ganz flachen, der unter in mittleren Tiefen und der oberste in den Gumpen. Obwohl man erwarten würde, dass die Metallperle vorm Blatt das Drehen behindert, schien es nix zu schaden.


----------



## Franky (5. November 2003)

Moinsen...

ich hoffe, dass das DIngen auch so gut fängt, wie es aussieht... 
Danke für das Lob - aber es ist einfacher, als es aussieht!

@ Wedaufischer:
Ochnöö - ins Magazin? Steht doch schon hier!  Wer möchte, dem kann ich gerne das hier mal als PDF erstellen und mehlen :m

@ Til:
Das mit dem Bügel stimmt 100%! Dadurch, dass die Meppse diesen "zusammengequetschten" Bügel haben, "klemmt" dieser wg. zu viel Spiels auf der Achse, und dass, obwohl ich die mit Stahlwolle immer wieder "glatt" mache.
Auf die zus. 3 Perlen möchte ich nicht verzichten, denn die bringen ca. 6 mm mehr Abstand von Blatt zum Haken (wirkt dem "Verheddern" entgegen) und scheinen auch noch die Reibung zu vermindern. Ich habe ein Modell ohne gebaut und dieses läuft nicht ganz so glatt und leicht. Das Messing der Gelenkkörper ist nicht ganz so glatt, wie die Kügelchen.
Was das Design angeht - ein wenig "bunt", so wie Deine Modelle, kann nicht schaden. Allerdings hab ich noch ein paar Töpfchen Revell-Farbe, die ich da mal testen kann... Hab ja jetzt 10 neue Spinner.


----------



## til (5. November 2003)

@Franky:
Wegen dem Abstand Blatt-Haken tu lieber hinter dem Körper noch ne nette Plastikperle drauf, vielleicht dreht er nicht mehr ganz so toll (aber immer noch gut genug) dafür ein toller optischer Zusatzreiz, wenn du die richtige Farbe gewählt hast.
Auch nicht dumm ist es, einen Sprengring für den Haken einzubauen, dann hebelt sich das ganze nicht so leicht aus dem Fischmaul aus.


----------



## Forellenudo (5. November 2003)

Hi Franky

Wo bekomm ich den die einzelteile her?

gruß udo#h


----------



## Franky (5. November 2003)

@ Udo:
siehe PM...


----------



## Becker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Spinnerbau Kit 500 Spinnerbauteile gibt es zur zeit bei Ebay!! 
Ebay-Link entfernt!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Gefällt mir auch gut. Hast du die Bauteile bei maro-spinnerbau gekauft?;+


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Hoffentlich weiss er das noch oder baut heutzutage noch Spinner . . .|kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Man sowas kotzt mich an, diese ...oten, die uralte Threads hochholen, bloß um ihren Senf dazu zu geben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da schaut man einmal nicht auf's Datum und schon geht man mit auf den Leim.
Da kann ich freilich lange drauf warten, dass er dazu nochwas schreibt, außer er liest und erkennt seine wiederbelebte Threadleiche.


----------



## strawinski (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

naja, egal wie alt der thread ist.....es bringt einen dazu mal nachzudenken ob es im winter nicht besser ist mal seine eigenenspinner zu bauen....


----------



## flasha (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*



strawinski schrieb:


> naja, egal wie alt der thread ist.....es bringt einen dazu mal nachzudenken ob es im winter nicht besser ist mal seine eigenenspinner zu bauen....



Cool, sowas habe ich gesucht *g* 

Nur wo bekommt man solche Gelenkkörper her bzw. wie macht man die?! Gibt es dafür auch noch eine Anleitung?! |rolleyes


----------



## west1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*



flasha schrieb:


> Nur wo bekommt man solche Gelenkkörper her bzw. wie macht man die?! Gibt es dafür auch noch eine Anleitung?! |rolleyes



Klick


----------



## strawinski (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

oder hier, mußte sie auch erste geau suchen....surf mal durch..ist die wirklich günstigste seite....mit allem kommst bei 10 spinnern auf ca..1,45 ois jespinner...und "Dein" Spinner!


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Ich hab mal überlegt ob ich mal versuchen soll selbst Blätter zu *schmieden*, danke das du den Trööt nochmal hoch geholt hast hab ich was zu tun bis Schalke kommt#6


----------



## strawinski (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Ich hab mal überlegt ob ich mal versuchen soll selbst Blätter zu *schmieden*, danke das du den Trööt nochmal hoch geholt hast hab ich was zu tun bis Schalke kommt#6


 
ich glaube selberschmieden ist nun wirklich nicht mehr nötig 
..und ob man dann die laufeigenschaften hinbekommt?????


----------



## flasha (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*



west1 schrieb:


> Klick





strawinski schrieb:


> oder hier,  mußte sie auch erste geau suchen....surf mal durch..ist die wirklich  günstigste seite....mit allem kommst bei 10 spinnern auf ca..1,45 ois  jespinner...und "Dein" Spinner!



Vielen Dank euch beiden!#6


Hab aber noch ein Frage: Habe in meiner Kiste noch ein paar wirklich geniale Balzer Spinner

http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2362&cid=4

Die haben am Drilling solche komischen Fäden...sieht aus als würden diese "leuchten". Kann mir vllt. jemand sagen was das ist bzw. wo man sowas herbekommt?!


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Ich hab mal überlegt ob ich mal versuchen soll selbst Blätter zu *schmieden*, danke das du den Trööt nochmal hoch geholt hast hab ich was zu tun bis Schalke kommt#6


 
Blätter "selberschmieden" geht gut , lohnt sich aber nur bei größeren Blättern , diverse Körper kann man auch selber bauen , als Achsen nehme ich 1,0mm V2A-Schweißdraht , brauche praktisch nur Haken , Metallperlen und Einhängebügel zu kaufen , .......bin momentan auswärts , werde bei Gelegenheit heut' abend 'mal Bilder einstellen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## strawinski (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

das bekommst ach bei der angegebenen spinnerbauadresse....dortstehen ja auch die bauanleitungen komplett verschiedener spinnerarten.....
bau dir mal nen propellerspinner mit dropshothaken und viel rot dran. und dann häng hinten nen köfi in den ds haken rein also durch kinn und kopf und dann spinne mal ein wenig rum.wiste sehehn was passiert.....mehr geht wirklich nicht......noch besser rote puschel zwischendrin


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich glaube selberschmieden ist nun wirklich nicht mehr nötig
> ..und ob man dann die laufeigenschaften hinbekommt?????




Ist ja garde der Reiz an der Sache seinen eigenen Spinner machen, ein gekauftes Blatt gibt ja immer nen Lauf. Und ein eigenes ist halt individuell.


#h


----------



## strawinski (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

ja gut...also ran an die amboss und kaltgeschmiedet....


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Jo.


aber moin erst bin beschäftigt, und gleich is fussball



#h


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Hallo ,........ Bastler-Gemeinde , 

....habe 'mal einige meiner Eigenbau-Spinner fotografiert , viele von denen haben Eigenbau-Blätter aus 0,5mm V2A-Blech oder auch Eigenbau-Körper aus diversen Materialien , ....einige Bleiköpfe wurden auch mit selbstgebauten Gußformen aus Alu hergestellt .

Einige der Spinner sind schon 10, 15 Jahre alt , heutzutage fische ich sie eher weniger !

Die 4 Spinner mit Gummi-Schürzen wurden allerdings komplett aus Kaufteilen montiert .

Ich möchte hier jetzt keine ellenlangen Anleitungen schreiben , .....wenn jemand an etwas Bestimmten Interesse hat , werde ich jedoch alle Fragen gerne beantworten !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

.........so , ....noch welche :


----------



## paul hucho (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Nicht schlecht sehn gut aus #6#6



#h


----------



## west1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Dieter die Achskörper von denen






müssten unter dem Rock doch so ähnlich aussehen wie beim Spinnerbait, oder?

Skirts hab ich noch einige nur die Körper dazu fehlen mir noch, die sind aber schnell selbst hergestellt.

Achso sehen übrigens ganz gut aus deine Spinner!#6


----------



## diemai (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

@ west1 , @ paul hucho

Vielen Dank , ihr beiden:m , ........Hubert , diese Teile nennen sich "Brass Skirt Bodies" , ....sehen so aus :

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=search_results&search=skirt+bodies

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1 , @ paul hucho
> 
> Vielen Dank , ihr beiden:m , ........Hubert , diese Teile nennen sich "Brass Skirt Bodies" , ....sehen so aus :
> 
> ...



Danke Dieter  #6 werd mir dann bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar von den Dingern bauen.


----------



## strawinski (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

da habt ihr euch paar schöne spinner zurechtgebaut...klasse....man denke immer an die preise, die nur die hälfte sind, wenn man durch rechnet.....also , wenn man material für 10 spinner kauft, liegt ma bei ca. 1,50 je spinner....die guten kosten bei uns um die 3 euro......


----------



## west1 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Neues Futter für tief stehende Herbst- und Winterräuber.

Blattgröße 3, Gesamtgewicht pro Stück 18g.


----------



## Franky (15. November 2012)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Wie geil ist denn das... Ich darf mal meine eigene Leiche ausbuddeln...  :q
Nachdem ich beim Aufräumen festgestellt hatte, dass mein Vorrat an den Selbstgebauten auf 1 geschrumpft ist, habe ich mir vorgenommen, diesen ein wenig aufzufrischen.
Dabei noch mal Danke an den Hinweis auf Maros Angelshop, den ich hier im Thread gefunden habe, nachdem ich bei Google auf ein mir sehr bekanntes Bild mit Link hier rein geklickt hatte :m


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. November 2012)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*



Franky schrieb:


> Wie geil ist denn das... Ich darf mal meine eigene Leiche ausbuddeln...  :q
> Nachdem ich beim Aufräumen festgestellt hatte, dass mein Vorrat an den Selbstgebauten auf 1 geschrumpft ist, habe ich mir vorgenommen, diesen ein wenig aufzufrischen.
> Dabei noch mal Danke an den Hinweis auf Maros Angelshop, den ich hier im Thread gefunden habe, nachdem ich bei Google auf ein mir sehr bekanntes Bild mit Link hier rein geklickt hatte :m



Hey, 
aber jetzt gehts hier weiter: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=217414 #h:m

Gruß


----------



## diemai (29. November 2012)

*AW: Spinnerbau - mal eine Anregung*

Hallo , Bastelgemeinde , 

Bin eben auf TU auf diesen amerikanschen Shop für Spinnerbauteile gestoßen , .....kannte ich bisher noch nicht , ......die verschicken auch international für 15 USD(ggfs. noch mit Extra-Aufschlägen länderabhängig) , ...natürlich kommen beim Import noch Mehrwertsteuer und Importzoll dazu ,...... sollte ja bekannt sein .

Wen's interessiert :

http://www.sdcustomdesigns.com/

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------

